# Hard Boiled Egg Yolk



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

My kids love hard boiled eggs and we have them often as part of our breakfast for a great protein boost to start the day. But neither child likes the egg yolk, only the hard boiled egg white (not that I blame them, I don't really like yolk either unless it is render unrecognizable with mayo and mustard and paprika and restuffed in the whites as deviled eggs!).

I am wasting the hard boiled egg yolk. Is there something I could be doing with it, some way to add it/hide it to something else? Is egg yolk still on the "bad foods" list? I feel like I can't keep up with the recommendations on eggs since they seem to change so often.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Egg yolks are _very_ healthy, but if they won't eat 'em solo... could you mash it into mashed potatoes? Would they eat them mashed with mayo and shredded chicken in sandwiches? Or blended into hummus or pate? (There are some vegetarian pate recipes that use hard-boiled egg yolks as the base, IIRC.)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't like them either. I have one kid who will eat the yolk and one who won't. Growing up, I always wrapped them up and my dad (who doesn't like the white) would eat them. Now dh eats them.

So I'm no help. Other than maybe tossing them into a salad or something?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I would find ways to hide them. I would put them in smoothies, or hide them in sauces or gravies, or under the cheese on a pizza, or in mashed potatoes. Or something like that. Egg yolks contain lots of good healthy fats, especially if you buy organic. And they contain some iron. And probably a lot of other good nutritious stuff, too, but I can't remember now.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Organic, free range (true free range, like from a real farm) egg yolks are one of the healthiest foods you can eat. Especially important for kids since they have lots of good cholesterol they need for forming brain and nervous system connections. So. An idea; make muffins or pancakes and throw the well mashed yolks into the batter (push the yolks through a sieve for very fine texture). Or separate yolks from raw eggs and use them similarly and use the whites to make egg white omelets or the like.


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

see this artcle for info on why the fear of eggs causing high-cholesterol levels in our bodies isnt really true; http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041100.asp

the yolk is the best! learn to love it, or at least try! it's where most of the nutrients in the egg are- half the eggs protien, most of it's calories, all the fat soluable vitamins such as vit e, vit k2, iron, b12 etc.
here's a breakdown on nutrients in the white and yolk- http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *organicmidwestmama* 
see this artcle for info on why the fear of eggs causing high-cholesterol levels in our bodies isnt really true; http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041100.asp

the yolk is the best! learn to love it, or at least try! it's where most of the nutrients in the egg are- half the eggs protien, most of it's calories, all the fat soluable vitamins such as vit e, vit k2, iron, b12 etc.
here's a breakdown on nutrients in the white and yolk- http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html

It has nothing to do with fear of cholesterol (at least for me). I hate the texture and the taste. In any other form, I'll happily eat the yolk, but not hard boiled.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If you Google around, there are some excellent mayo-free egg salads, so you can make them with whatever healthy oil you have to hand.

Hardboiled eggs are great for grabbing to go out, but if you're cooking eggs for breakfast, how about just cooking something where you like every bit?

Egg muffins are nice if you need something you can make the night before. Eggs, veggies, protein, bit of oil, cheese.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

What about soft boiled eggs with soldiers for dipping?


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

How about just buying the cartons of liquid egg whites? I don't think that they have anything added to them and that way you are getting just the parts you eat. I found that it is more economical than throwing out unused yolks, as we, too, could not keep up.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
What about soft boiled eggs with soldiers for dipping?

This is what I was going to suggest, too. I love eggs but even I find hard-boiled yolks a bit distasteful. A friend feeds her two-year-old a soft boiled egg every morning, in a cute little egg cup.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

It's funny-- because my kids reject the whites, and LOVE the yolks.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

This is what I was going to suggest, too. I love eggs but even I find hard-boiled yolks a bit distasteful.
Good point - hard egg yolks can have a nasty crumbly, almost chalky, stick-to-your-tongue texture. Soft-boiled yolks are MUCH nicer in my opinion, although I know they give some people the creeps.









DD seems to go through phases of preferring the whites to the yolks. I got so peeved when she'd steal all my delicious yolks!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I never liked the yolk until I started using pastured eggs, and cooking them way less. I hate them all sulferous, but if I cook them short (I bring them to a boil, then turn it off, leave the lid on, and set the timer for 6 minutes, then cool them down.) They are way way tastier.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is a recipe that uses hard-boiled egg yolks.

I have not made it myself, but listen to the review from the L.A. Times' Food Section:

"New York chef Larry Forgione says that when James Beard first tasted Forgione's strawberry shortcake, the food guru pronounced: "There can be no dessert better, only fancier." After tasting Forgione's shortcake for ourselves, we had to agree. Most of us said we'd never tasted a better shortcake. The secret: hard-boiled egg yolk mixed into the dough. The recipe comes from Forgione's cookbook "An American Place" (William Morrow: 1996, $30), which was chosen as one of our favorite cookbooks of 1996."

Recipe


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

My dh showed me how his mom used to make hard-boiled eggs. I was skeptical at first but it's actually pretty good. Put your hard-boiled eggs in a bowl, and use a fork to mash them up into small chunks. Not into crumbs, but pretty small pieces. Add some butter, salt & pepper and warm up if your eggs are cold. Toss until butter is melted and evenly spread throughout. Eat with a spoon. (Fresh scrambled eggs are not my thing, but these are almost like a yummy hard-boiled version.) This might disguise the yolks for your picky eaters!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's another thought: overcooked hardboiled eggs tend to have that really crumbly texture to the yolk. But if you cook them just right, the yolk says creamier. Maybe your kids would like them a little less "done?"

Here's my egg-boiling technique: Put the eggs in the pot of water, bring just barely to the boil. Then turn off heat, but leave eggs in the hot water with a lid on the pan. Let them sit for about 10 minutes. The yolk should come out golden, shiny, and delicious. If your yolk gets that green-tinged outside and is really crumbly, it's over cooked.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tifpaul*
> 
> Here is a recipe that uses hard-boiled egg yolks.
> 
> ...


wow! Thanks for this - I have never heard of a recipe like this - I just make regular old biscuits - I will try this though next time


----------



## Mat3rnalW0lf (Jun 7, 2013)

Here are a few hard boiled egg yolk recipes:

Abanaki Salad Dressing(Yummy! and goes with or on anything!):

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/oa0ra8rk/abnaki-salad-dressing.html

Cauliflower ala Poland(the egg yolk part is a dressing to spruce up steamed cauliflower):

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1850,144178-224193,00.html

Vitello Tonnato(haven't personally tried this recipe)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/lc6lv0xy/vitello-tonnato.html

Also try making egg salad with just the egg yolks, besides traditional egg salad ingredients(mayo, mustard, or sweet pickle relish) try adding avacados, or slice green olives stuff with pimento, or freshly chopped dill or basil.

Hope this helps!


----------

